

Ask HN: effective web password security - robin_reala

Being a customer of Sony’s I’m now determined to sort out my web password strategy once and for all. Obviously the best thing to do (with the current web infrastructure) is individual email and passwords per service, but how do people manage this?
======
arn
<http://agilewebsolutions.com/onepassword>

There are other similar apps around. This is the one I use. It's hard to go
back. I have different passwords on every site made up of random characters.

